# .22 mag or .17 hmr



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

I will be getting one of these calibers, just want to see what experiences other people have with them/


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I own both and appreciate both according to their niches.

The .17 HMR is a wonderfully fun caliber to shoot varmints with at 100-200 yards. They are fast, and flat shooting little bullets that have really been a lot of fun to expose new shooters to. My only complaint is that they dont carry a lot of energy down range which isnt a huge deal as long as you learn what it's limitations are at various distances. One other difficulty is a cross wind can cause the bullet to drift rather easily. But is it worth buying? YES

The .22 WMR (Mag) is my personal favorite because of the wide variety of options available in various firearms. But the .17 HMR is quickly catching up with options. This is my personal go-to-gun for varmint hunting. It hits hard and fast (not as fast as a .17 HMR, but much faster than a .22 LR), is a little cheaper than the .17 HMR to shoot, and it thumps bunnies HARD! Worth buying? YES

It boils down to what you are going to do with it. If you want a scoped rifle, I think a .17 HMR is a great way to go. If you want open sights, I would buy a .22 WMR

If I were to buy another .17 HMR, I would replace my bolt action with a Henry Leaver like this (if memory serves me right, .45 has one and maybe he can weigh in on it)
http://www.galleryofguns.com/genie/defa ... code=84107

I own a .22 WMR in a Henry Golden Boy and it is one of my favorite firearms I own!
http://www.galleryofguns.com/genie/defa ... code=84107

If only I could find a .22 Hornet in a leaver.....

PS: I think this belongs in the Firearms and Reloading section


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Agree and moved.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Both are great calibers. 

Stay away from Remington's model 597 17 hmr. They were recalled: shells blowing up in the receiver before they were fully engaged in the barrel! I sent mine back before it failed on me. Just be careful, there's alot of used 597 17 hmrs floating around.

I have always thought that the 17 hmr is inherently more accurate than the 22 mag. Probably the ballistic-tipped ammo. There's been some advances, and failures, in 22 WMR ballistic tips. I don't know where they are at with them at the moment, haven't kept up with it.

The Smith & Wesson 17 hmr 547 revolver is a real shooter and it's amazing what one can do with it, even using open sights.

The Model 61 Winchester pump in .22 WMR, IMO, is one of the finest and most accurate rimfire firearms ever made and they demand a premium price these days. I wish I would have taken better care of mine.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

These guys nailed it. Both are great calibers and you wont be dissapointed with either one.

What will you be using it for primarily? targets? varmints?


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks guys, well appreciated.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

WHutchings said:


> Thanks guys, well appreciated.


So you gotta tell us what your intended use is. Dont leave us hanging! o-||


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

If I could only have one, it would be the .17 HMR. I bought both the .22 mag and .17 HMR in the same model of Marlin rifle. That way the clips interchange. I have six clips and can load them all up for the gun I want to shoot. The .17 HMR is more accurate than the .22, and the 20 grain bullets are more accurate than the 17 grain bullets. The best group I can get with the .22 @ 100 yards is about 2 inch. Best with the .17 and a 17 grain tip is about inch and a half and the best with the .17 and a twenty grain tip is 5/8 inch. Both guns have the heavy barrel and micro groove riflings. I think the 20 grain bullets just stabilize a little better because they are going slower. Not sure why the .22 mag doesn't shoot better. Other rifles could be way different. This is just what I have found with mine.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

The .22 Mag thumps bigger varmints like jackrabbits, fox and coyotes harder. The heavy 40-grain fatter slug comes into it's own on stuff like that. I have sent a huge amount of jackrabbits to their death with Winchester 40-gr JHP Super-X bullets, and it just plain works. I think the ammo is slightly cheaper.

For Prairie Dogs, squirrels and stuff as the main varmint you are going to shoot, then the flatter trajectory of the .17 HMR is a big advantage, especially beyond 100 yards. The .17 has plenty of power for these, and can be used for jackrabbits too - it's just you will notice more thump from the big .22 WMR. The .17 HMR has a great accuracy rep too - as mentioned, probably due to the availability of the plastic-tipped bullets. You will need a special cleaning rod for one.

Like the similar high-pressure .22 Mag, the .17 HMR is not a good round for semi-autos. Remington found that out and I would avoid a semi in either caliber.

While expensive (but really nice) you could get a Ruger 77/22(Mag) or 77/17 bolt action and have the capability to do a simple barrel swap and change to either caliber. Probably cost as much as two Marlins though. My .22 Mag version is a bit more accurate at 100 yards than _wirehair's_ grouping 1" on a good day. I also have a discontinued Winchester 9422M than can do 1" to 1.5" but that lever is harder to bench and only has a 4x scope. Its my favorite jackrabbit rifle though. So there is an accuracy difference from rifle to rifle, but the .17 normally has a slight edge.

Because the .22 Mag languished around for years in popularity, I thought it was because the ammo was so much more expensive than .22 LR. There was also the centerfire 4100 fps .17 Remington round that barely hung on since 1971. Imagine my surprise when Hornady necks the .22 Mag down to the unpopular .17 bore - with rimfire ammo even more expensive than the .22 Mag - and the .17 HMR sold like hotcakes! :roll:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> If I were to buy another .17 HMR, I would replace my bolt action with a Henry Leaver like this (if memory serves me right, .45 has one and maybe he can weigh in on it)


We own three .17 HMR's...one is the Henry Golden Boy, mine is the basic lever action with the Monte Carlo stock, octagon barrels and also a deadly accurate H R single shot. ( my other son's rifle )

My son (Luckystrike) actually wore out the receiver on his Golden Boy, he was shooting too fast and not allowing the action to work properly, in other words, pretty much just pounding the rounds through before the action would completely open. 'Henry Firearms' out of New York did a great job with their warranty. They provided shipping labels, insurance along with tracking numbers, hat, T-shirts with an apology. Tapped some new screw holes for scope mounts and had a new one back to us in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Well i ended up getting the savage stainless accu trigger.17 hmr, with a 3x9 nikon. Havn't shot it yet,maybe this weekend. Thanks all you gents for the input.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

.45 said:


> 'Henry Firearms' out of New York did a great job with their warranty. They provided shipping labels, insurance along with tracking numbers, hat, T-shirts with an apology. Tapped some new screw holes for scope mounts and had a new one back to us in less than 2 weeks.


Of all the companies that I have dealt with over the past few years, Henry has got to have the BEST customer service out of any company I have bought from. The President Mr Imperato personally replies to every inquiry himself which spells commitment to customer satisfaction right there to me! 8)



WHutchings said:


> Well i ended up getting the savage stainless accu trigger.17 hmr, with a 3x9 nikon. Havn't shot it yet,maybe this weekend. Thanks all you gents for the input.


Glad to hear you got a new toy. We will be excited to see some pictures and reviews


----------

